# Walk behind vs Tractor-Mounted snowblower.



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,


My wife and I live in central Pennsylvania and have a 750 foot paved driveway. The driveway does have a couple of hilly sections, including one part where drifting snow tends to collect. I have been using an ATV with a plow to clear the snow for the last 10 years. It works well and is quick most of the time. However, if we get snow deeper than a foot, I run out of room/traction to clear a path and we are stranded.


My buddy has a garden tractor with a 48 inch blower attached to the front. His driveway is similar to ours and he swears by it. I would prefer to use a dedicated walk-behind snowblower if at all possible. Tractor would take up a lot of space and I wouldn't use it for anything else.


I want something reliable, powerful and easy to store. I have my eyes on a Honda HSS1332. I know it would handle any snow we get here and last forever. However it is quite a bit narrower than a tractor mounted snow blower. My question is, would the Honda be able to clear my driveway in a reasonable amount of time? Would I be better off getting a tractor mounted blower? I'm thinking 2 passes with the Honda out and back would be enough for us to get in and out (about 10 feet)?


I would appreciate any thoughts/opinions on the subject.


Thanks!

Tony


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

*HSS1332 vs Tractor-Mounted Snow Blower*

Hello,


My wife and I live in central Pennsylvania and have a 750 foot paved driveway. The driveway does have a couple of hilly sections, including one part where drifting snow tends to collect. I have been using an ATV with a plow to clear the snow for the last 10 years. It works well and is quick most of the time. However, if we get snow deeper than a foot, I run out of room/traction to clear a path and we are stranded.


My buddy has a garden tractor with a 48 inch blower attached to the front. His driveway is similar to ours and he swears by it. I would prefer to use a dedicated walk-behind snowblower if at all possible. Tractor would take up a lot of space and I wouldn't use it for anything else.


I want something reliable, powerful and easy to store. I have my eyes on a Honda HSS1332. I know it would handle any snow we get here and last forever. However it is quite a bit narrower than a tractor mounted snow blower. My question is, would the Honda be able to clear my driveway in a reasonable amount of time? Would I be better off getting a tractor mounted blower? I'm thinking 2 passes with the Honda out and back would be enough for us to get in and out (about 10 feet)?


I would appreciate any thoughts/opinions on the subject.


Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Even after you get a blower you can still use the plow for smaller storms and cleaning things up. I will sometimes shovel the drive because it is quicker and then run the blower down the sides to throw the piles I pushed out.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

Get the big Honda walk behind blower. <Much less hassle than a tractor mounted any brand blower. A tractor with a blower is as handy as an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Tony

The Honda is a great choice if you want a walk behind and storage is at a premium. With the 32" you're looking at two out and back at least that what I'd do.

I have to ask how big is your yard and with a 750 foot driveway don't you have a rider now for mowing ?? Zero turn ?? If you have a rider I'd sure get a blower for the front.


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the help. We have about 5 acres of lawn. I use a zero-turn to mow the grass. I could fit a tractor in the shed, but it would be tight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or if you have the cash you could go with a blower on the front of the 4X4


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

My suggestions:

1. HSS1332ATD (I'd much prefer this one)
2. Get a 'motorized' snowblower attachment for your ATV.

As stated before, with the ATV you can still plow small snow falls quick.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You could use the smallest ATV snowthrower from Bercomac but you would need to have a winch installed up front and as long as your looking have the atv serviced and have the drive train checked if you purchase a Bercomac 2 stage unit. 
Its still hard for me to fathom why they do not build a single stage unit.

A more expensive option would be to purchase a BCS or Grillo 2 wheel tractor/mule and a 2 stage Berta Snow caster-in that way you can ride on a 2 wheel sulky from end to end but you would not have the benefit of a snow blower cab UNLESS they just started offering them. 

The smallest motorised bercomac ATV snow thrower will cost you less money overall but having snow chains for all 4 tires and and ballast like tube sand across the back is a must. 


Best thing to do is build a decision tree and then a reverse decision tree to weed out any thing you may have missed and then buy what you think will be best for your end use. The two types of snow casters will take up about the same amount of room and the hitch mount that extends to the ball on the rear simple unlocks and you set it aside in the garage with the snow blower.

I have to go to town.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

The main advantage for a tractor with a blower attachment is you get to ride instead of walk. It also makes more sense if you already have a tractor for other chores. The blowers have to be at least as wide as the tractor so, the horse power per inch of blower width can be pretty anemic with some set ups.
If you want a walk behind get a walk behind :biggrin:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I would love to finish my ‘largest project’ which consists on a ride-on 46-54” wide snowblower with a cab, heat, wipers and lights. It would be a multifuncional unit that I can use as a mower among a few other uses with the proper attachments. But I know it won’t happen for a good couple of years......


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. Think we have decided to go with the biggest walk behind we can get.

We are looking at the Honda HSS1332. Looks like a great machine and would meet our needs. However, it looks there have transmission issues reported. Does anyone know if Honda has sorted this out yet?

Thanks!


----------

